

Ask HN: Help name our band - scottporad

At the Rover.com standup today, we talked about starting a tech team band because, in addition to being developers, a bunch of us play instruments.<p>We&#x27;re trying to come with a band name and the kind of music we should play.  Here&#x27;s what we have so far?<p>* Debugger (metal band)<p>* Deadlock (metal band)<p>* The Root Cause (indie folk)<p>* Ruby Gems (pop)<p>* Colonel Panic (psycho-pop, like David Bowie)<p>Any other ideas?
======
anigbrowl
* Null Pointer (free jazz, everyone plays whatever they want)

------
logn
Ada and the Lord Byron Family Band

(vocal-driven Americana/rock/blues with heavy synth)

------
AnimalMuppet
Gallium Arsenide (speed metal)

Dragon Snot (punk rock)

------
bluerail
* Infinite Loop..?

------
xxxmadraxxx
The Boring HN Posters?

